# Slow recovery



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I seem to have got over the chest bug

My arthritic flare up foot seems to be subsiding 

So why am I so tired all the time ?

The house, well let’s say it’s less than pristine 

I get up determined to clean

But that detemination fades very quickly 

I’m even watching day time TV and flicking between channels 

Is this the beginning of the end ?

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think flicking between channels is certainly a worrying sign Sandra! Maybe take the batteries out of the remote!

I doubt it's the beginning of the end though - hope not!

It's an unfortunate fact though that bugs, infections etc just seem to take that much longer to get over and also seem to hit harder. 

Anyway, the better weather that's on the way should hopefully be helpful.

So saying as I'm sure you know, persistent tiredness when there are no other apparent causes can be all sorts of things so a blood test / GP visit is presumably the sensible option.

Hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Don't forget you have been under tension with Alberts scan and now the spring can unwind and you are beginning to relax. 
We're 1944 babies Sandra, older people do drop off easily >, Hans often drops off easily except if he is busy or watching something interesting, think it's called boredom :frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think it’s boredom

I’m bored 

The house is bored 

Me and the house are bored 

But we will recover 

And daytime TV will fade 

I hope

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's the TV Sandra. Your frightened of missing something but theres nothing to miss.


Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Try to organise some little treats to look forward to. A nice meal out perhaps? Or a visit to the theatre? Be kind to yourself as all the stress starts fade away.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Sandra,

I don’t know your medical history, and I’m not a medical professional, so apologies if this misses the mark. Some of your symptoms ring true with my own experiences from last year. 
Have you had a recent blood test to establish your blood sugar levels? Onset of Type 2 Diabetes (picked up for me by a routine blood test last year) can go unnoticed if you are not tested. Symptoms that can be attributed to T2D include (amongst many other things) - tiredness and slow healing.

For me it isn’t too severe at the moment, and dietary changes appear to be reaping some rewards. 

I hope you're feeling better soon.


Regards,
John


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Following my recent experience I think it would be a good idea for us to pay for a comprehensive blood test every now and then.

I had had several seemingly unrelated health problems. One was double vision, for which I was referred to hospital for MRI scans. They found no cause. Then there was my one off epileptic seizure which resulted in a raft of tests. I was, therefore in regular contact with my GP. Several times, to aid diagnosis, I mentioned other symptoms which were discounted. One of these was a very sore tongue.
On a routine visit to the dentist I mentioned it and he commented that a blood test might be advisable. Being tired of doctors I left it a while but then made an appointment with my GP. It turns out that I am deficient in Zinc. This was not picked up in previous tests because the test has to be sent to a different lab. My only other symptoms were a couple of patches of dry scaly skin on my face which did not respond to moisturising.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I think its common knowledge that flu symptoms seem to deplete our bodies and leave us feeling like the proverbial wet rag for a lot longer than expected. I agree a blood test is called for - it could be deficiencies of any number of things - vitamin B, magnesium, potassium, vitamin D, iron etc etc. Maybe it's just a deficiency of fun and fresh air and a stressless week away may be just what the doctor would order.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve cleaned the downstairs today 

Albert is also struggling

I think it was a particularly acute virus

Took so long to beat it , a month in my case , longer in his

And left it’s mark 

Followed by a flare up in my arthritis , painful debilitating 

I flicked the channels because I couldn’t walk

What a load of rubbish , I watched Come dine with me 

How rude are some people as dinner guests 

And some channel where they reclaim and sell things for exorbitant prices 

Not much on daytime TV to captivate methinks 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I've cleaned the downstairs today
> 
> Albert is also struggling
> 
> ...


Watch youtube Sandra, lots of old funny programs on there, Yes Minister, Yes Prime Minister I love those 2 series.
To the Manor born, The couple who were self sufficient , Barbara and Tom. My wife next door. Loads of old funny stuff.
Or you could tune in to the Rock God Baz station and let him serenade you, that's also funny >


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No tv here at all in Spain. Thought I would miss it more than I do.

Glad you are feeling a bit better Sandra.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh you'd be grateful for Come Dine With Me and Antiques Roadshow (maybe even Jeremy Kyle) if you had to watch South African TV. Its off most of the time and I congratulate myself on how much electricity I'm saving. Better get used to it. Just now there'll be none. (If you're curious read up about the great Eskom debacle/pillage/pending disaster.)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As I have been around for so long just about everything on UK TV I have seen many times over. Less the so called 'reality' shows and soaps which I regard as fodder for the masses.


Ray.
p.s. yeah I know someone will take that as a personal slur.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Oh you'd be grateful for Come Dine With Me and Antiques Roadshow (maybe even Jeremy Kyle) if you had to watch South African TV. Its off most of the time and I congratulate myself on how much electricity I'm saving. Better get used to it. Just now there'll be none. (If you're curious read up about the great Eskom debacle/pillage/pending disaster.)


Get over it girl

You are not watching any of those here

Your full on to me

A touch onto Albert

Back girl you love his chips , that's allowed

Everything else is banned

Except the hound from hell

Can I help it if he loves you ?

A stupid hound

No sence of decorum

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m well

Apart from crap knees and painful bones

And the truth is I’m never going to be well

I’m going to be me

Painful flare up joints

Unable to walk very far

But hey I’m 75

Never thought I’d live that long 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We are now going to watch a film made before either of us were born😁 
In colour, John Ford, Henry Fonda 'Drums Along the Mohawk' made in 1939.
The writing is lovely, looks like embroidery. 😊


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sandra I'm counting sleeps! 10 weeks to go. No house sale in sight. Oh well.. in God's time. No doubt the world is unfolding as it should. Apart from getting my provisional tax return done before 28th, which is occupying hours and hours of my time. Probably because I leave everything till one minute to midnight. (My main procrastination.) Got lots to do to re-order my life before 6 May but it's like trying manage a handful of worms. I'll need a glass or two of wine by the time I get there to go with the chips. Soooooo looking forward to seeing you and Albert, and Albert Jnr and Shadow and the rest of the gang. No doubt Shadow will give me one of those deep looks as if he's sending me a telepathic message and wishes I could just understand. I think he knows I'm a dogless person and that he should be the one to fill the empty space 'in my heart'.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m counting too

It seems so long since we saw you 

Not a lot has happened in our lives

Apart from I’m a demic

Albert remains cancer free 

Young Albert has topped 6’ 5” , and has dropped out of collage again 

Megs loves her job and is taking her law exams, which she’ll pass I’m sure, she’s so dedicated 

Our sons new partner is a gift to Izzy, his adopted daughter ,she’s calm to our sons turbulence , their baby is magnificent , her kids a delight 

Izzy seems so happy and will move to a special school soon 

Mainstream doesn’t suit her , she will never master the curriculum , and must spend hours in boredom relieved by bad behaviour 

She has other talents which will be discovered

The family is well 

The hound is well, Winston our grandsons sons dog is well , a delight actually 

So nothing has changed that much 

We have a new shower, it’s brilliant as you will find out 

Sandra


----------

